# Super Fast Retrieve Spinning Reels



## mtbrider (Jul 9, 2008)

I picked up a zinger rod this past weekend after speaking with Ben Doerr at the Point in OBX. According to him I got the last one on the Island. Anyways I'm looking into matching the rod with a very fast retrieve reel for slinging metal. Any ideas, I'm looking at Stradics and Cabo's right now.


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

mtbrider said:


> I picked up a zinger rod this past weekend after speaking with Ben Doerr at the Point in OBX. According to him I got the last one on the Island. Anyways I'm looking into matching the rod with a very fast retrieve reel for slinging metal. Any ideas, I'm looking at Stradics and Cabo's right now.


5000 stradic..like a sore you know what...cant beat it.


Jesse


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Jesse Lockowitz said:


> 5000 stradic..like a sore you know what...cant beat it.
> 
> 
> Jesse


I hate to agree with Jesse, but that's the reel was gonna suggest.


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

Newsjeff said:


> I hate to agree with Jesse, but that's the reel was gonna suggest.


yea yeahhhhhh 

they say great minds think alike, although i dont think that applies in this case..my mind is nowhere near great, far from it.  my mind is empty and full of dust.


----------



## dsurf (Aug 5, 2003)

*Fast*



Jesse Lockowitz said:


> 5000 stradic..like a sore you know what...cant beat it.
> 
> 
> Jesse



One comes to mind that will beat it......Shimano Stella SW5000XG.....with 6.2 gear ratio and 40+ inches per crank........of course you'll pay for that speed, precision and engineering.


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

dsurf said:


> One comes to mind that will beat it......Shimano Stella SW5000XG.....with 6.2 gear ratio and 40+ inches per crank........of course you'll pay for that speed, precision and engineering.


touche'


----------



## mtbrider (Jul 9, 2008)

All great choices, I'm leaning towards the stradic


----------



## Slammer (Nov 8, 2005)

Pflueger makes a 6.2 to 1 model.They look nice,cost about $130.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Not a Shimano guy but thats the brand reel I'd use for a fast retrieve. Around 6 to 1 ratio. Remember there are other brands that may have fast or even faster ratios.


----------

